# How I Got Into This



## Over The Hill (4 Nov 2007)

Today was the big day- my first ride on (what you would call) a proper bike. 
It all started last April, a tall blonde said to me "do you fancy going on a bike ride", at that point there is only one answer as the vision of said blonde in cycling shorts popped into my head. Then I found out the bike ride in question was the London to Brighton, but by then I had said yes and I thought I needed a bit of exercise.

Two months from the L2B I got on the Mountain bike I bought the previous year having ridden it twice since purchase and off I went for a knackering 7 miles. As the day got near so the panic set in at the thought of 54 miles and the legindary Ditchling Beacon just outside Brighton. So I got some road tyres for the mountain bike and pushed on with the training. 

The day came. Said blonde did turn up but with boyfriend (but I am twice her age and married anyway) and we cruised home in about four and a half hours with hold ups and London traffic lights. I managed to cycle up the Beacon, as the Mountain bikes was perfect for that one mile out of the 54. 

I had a few days rest but then had a great urge to get back on the bike, the bug had bitten. Even now with the dark evenings and cold I am getting out there at the weekend for my fix. 

So yesterday I bought a Felt F85 second hand. Today was the big day of my first ride. 

It was like riding on an imaginary bike, sort of air guitar cycling. The saddle and the frame felt like they had dissapeard and the thing went along with no resistance. It has 24 gears so even the hills were OK, I had an idea I would be walking up them as I had passed dozens of racing bikes on Ditchling Becon as they walked up the hill. 

I have not fitted the speedo on yet but I could hardly see where I was going with all the wind in my face. 

So if you see a strange middle-aged grinning man on a blue Felt bike in North Hampshire- that will be me.

How did everyone else get into this?


----------



## punkypossum (5 Nov 2007)

Hi OTH and welcome to the forum! My return to cycling is rather boring and it's too late to get into detail, but basically me and the now ex walked past Halfrauds one day and as it had started to rain we sought shelter and came out with 2 bikes (posing as mountain bikes, but basically even a few months of road use were too much for them and both died), me and the warranty replacement never got on, so that got sold and after a few more complications I ended up with my current bike, still a mountain bike, still basic(trek 4300), but a far cry from the first hellfrauds machine. And I love it, no intention of changing it for a road bike - only thing I don't seem to get round to these days is actually getting on it and finding more than an hour for a ride..., but hey, things can only get better!!!

Anyway, hope you enjoy the forum, I'm off to bed!


----------



## Dayvo (5 Nov 2007)

OTH!
Nice story, and well done for completing the L2B.
Glad to see that you're hooked. If you hang around here for long, you'll be hooked here too.
Apart from cycling as a kid, and using a bike purely as a means of transport in the 80s, I only got 'seriously' involved with cycling three years ago when a mate here asked me if I was interested in cycling from Sweden to Gibraltar.
Since then I have cycled mainly as a commute, but also at weekends spending 6-8 hours away on a Saturday or Sunday. 
Long-distance cycling is my choice, but I don't have the time (or the money) to do as many as I would like: the idea of cycling across the USA is an idea that's beginning to develop as a plan, but the current girlfriend isn't too happy about me being away for 2-3 months (but whose life is it anyway? ). 
But good luck to you and keep at it.


----------



## gbb (5 Nov 2007)

I go with Dayvo...nice story.
Me, i always favoured 'racing bikes' in the 80s and 90s, when to be honest, for normal purposes, they werent very commonly used.

Got the desire about 5 or 6 years ago to progress into a 'proper' road bike and to extend my meagre mileage quota.
Started with 10 milers...they were hard enough when youre pushing yourself.

The trouble is, i always push myself. Top mileage so far is 52 miles. I havnt really got the time to do any more, i'd need to slow down a bit to go any further 

I'm well and truly hooked. When we go on holiday, shopping, anywhere....my eyes are always turned by bikes. sad innt  My wife continuously tells me so..


----------



## ChrisW (5 Nov 2007)

OTH, welcome to the forum.

I worked in the City in the eighties and used to eat and drink too much so used to go to the gym and sit on a stationary bike...sooooooo BORING!

I hated the commute by train so  why not kill two birds with one stone etc etc. Get a bike and commute.

Started on MTB, got nicked (of course), then Trek hybrid, then bought a road bike (only for best of course), then ANOTHER road bike (for winter commute), then another "best" bike, so first best bike is summer commuter hack bike (well it is 12 year old now).

I now commute about 100/120 miles a week and do a Sunday club ride of about 50/60 miles...love it!


----------



## postman (5 Nov 2007)

Brilliant well done, keep it up.Now you need a cycle chat jersey- check out clothing section about the new and unique top that is coming.I started after voluntering during a drunken party i said i would ride from Wetherby to Scarborough the Great Yorkshire bike ride .Well from that humble start i became the secretary of a works team.Started it up all on my own then got some wonderful people involved we stayed together for 10 years raising money for charities.


----------



## Crackle (5 Nov 2007)

Welcome OTH: Good story.

I got into it relatively young whilst still at school. My best friend moved a long way away (20 miles but it's all relative). So the only way to see him was get a lift or cycle. Cycling was a big adventure and the first time I did it was in the summer hols with a borrowed canvas backpack on my back for a weeks stay, including a skateboard. No-one thought I'd make it but I did.

Then one day I really discovered what it was all about when we set off from his for a day ride in the country. The feeling of freedom and adventure was just indescribable and we didn't stick to the roads but to footpaths and forests (before the Forestry Commission got hip). We went on to do many more and some touring, a story in itself.

Slowly over the years I learnt more and more about cycling. All of my bikes were built out of 2nd hand bits, it's only in the last 2 bikes I've bought new. 

Up until this year I was without a roadbike for 10 years so I didn't do that much but now I'm back into it and enjoying it, trying to think up my next adventure, though nothing wil ever compare to that first ride in the country.


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2007)

There will be no hope for you now-join the club....

I'd cycled a fair bit as a kid - loved bikes (had a Chopper...when they weren't hip) and probably did about 5 miles a day on a paper round.

When I left school (21 years ago) I decided to get a good road bike - Raleigh Road Ace 531 with Shimano 600 (now Ultegra)... joined a club, got really into it.

Did a bit of commuting, then moved jobs 20 miles away so did a fair bit more. Got into Time Trials and a litttle bit of road racing and carried this on until my late 20's - job and family commitments reduced the racing, then the job cut out lots of cycling.... Spend about 8 years still cycling, but only on occasions and in fair weather....

Decided last December to get back into it, so cycled in the evenings and a little at weekends through the winter (get some warm kit)... then did a few 60 mile round commutes in the spring (one a week).. Decided that job was enough and moved on - still working too hard....

Got back into commuting in August, where the weight fell off, the speed went up, the cash flew out the door as bit's needed updating/replacing....

Haven't looked back - commuting 15-16 miles a day, eye balls out pace, training runs are now done at weekends at the pace I used to do when racing (I was 10 years younger), and my power and climbing ability is better than ever....

The wife is happy I've lost a stack of weight , I'm building training into my commute, so home early and don't need to rush out, kids see me loads more, and I fit rides into family commitments at weekends - nipped out for 10 miles on Sat between Swimming lessons and food shop/cooking - nearly killed me as I made the 10 miles count.....

You have no hope - you'll be hopelessly hooked on it, get very fit, feel loads better, loose weight..... but end up spending far too much on new clothes/cycle bits etc.... 

Well done...no going back now......


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (5 Nov 2007)

I decided that if I was ever going to change my life it was now or never


----------



## rich p (5 Nov 2007)

I gave up football (dodgy knees), gave up running (dodgy hip) now I cycle as it's great fun, great equipment and a lot easier on the joints. I now cycle at weekends with a few ex-runner friends and we are all obsessed nerds now having been complete novices a few short years ago. We have just come back from a beer heavy jolly in the Peaks and are planning an alpine assault next June on Ventoux. 
My wife, fortunately, also loves cycling and our holidays now consist of touring somewhere in europe with tents.


----------



## yorkshiregoth (5 Nov 2007)

My story, looked in the mirror and noticed I had gone up 3 trouser sizes in about 5 years and decided to do something about it. Bought myself a cheapish Hybrid initially and started doing about 4 miles to my local station, getting on the tube to work and the same back, eventually I started commuting all the way to work and took the tube home. After a month or so of this I upped the ante and commuted both ways. At this point my cheapish Hybrid started to die on me, so I bought myself a road bike, and now nearly 3 years later, 30 KG lighter, 5 trouser sizes less, 3 bikes and counting, and about 5 grand lighter I am addicted.


----------



## biggash (5 Nov 2007)

Hi to everyone on here
I'm New to Cycling and thought i'd Say hello and Thank You's guys and gals for the Info and tips on this site, That you's have all posted

As a 33 year old guy From Glasgow, I Wanted to buy a bike For Years but never thought I' d be able to Go or ride it right, Never really had a bike as a kid ...As I say my level of cycling was 'beginner'
But 6 weeks ago I got Myself a Basic bike 'Trek 3500 For £200 and Over The last few weeks
I have build up my experience on the bike From Riding around Local parks to Now on the road's
I Owe a Lot to this site and All you 's who have posted Great advice on here.

As For the cycling bug , I have it big time !!! Now I have plans for a better bike for
next year when the summer comes, The now i can only ride my bike to work 4 miles That's there and back and With the Dark nights now !!! I can only really get out on it at weekends.

I must Also say That Bus drivers are The peanuts of the road..Always Trying to put you on the kerb or There Driving Half in the cycle lane 
Maybe Time for me to get there registration numbers

Was Going to get a exercise bike as The dark Nights are here , To keep my fitness up
looking to pay about £100 for one ? Have my eye on V-fit Atlanta Triple Action Cycle from Argos ..Again Any info on this would be great or Is exercise bike a waste of money ?


----------



## Dayvo (5 Nov 2007)

biggash said:


> Was Going to get a exercise bike as The dark Nights are here , To keep my fitness up looking to pay about £100 for one ? Have my eye on V-fit Atlanta Triple Action Cycle from Argos ..Again Any info on this would be great or Is exercise bike a waste of money ?



Personally, unless you prefer sweating buckets in the privacy/solitude of your own home, I'd suggest having a go at spinning at the nearest sportsclub. Often with lots of scantily-clad girls, er, like-minded cyclists/sporty people, the atmosphere is fun, motivational and beneficial, and you can spin at your own pace.


----------



## Over The Hill (5 Nov 2007)

Thanks for all your responses guys! Really good to hear from you all and for your encorgagement. 

So is my Felt F85 OK as a general hack? At 47 I am not going for any records but wanted to be fairly comfortable. The old mountain bike was way too small and I had a really bad position which seemd to put all your weight on your bum AND your wrists. 
I left the gel saddle at home for the first run and it was fine. I got on OK with the bent over riding positon. I think my legs have not been so close to my chin for about 20 years. 
As to weight loss how do you do it? I have creaky (old mans) knees and want to get some weight off me. Belly is going but legs growing just as fast. They were like two bits of string with knots in but now are getting chunky (steady girls) but I still weigh the same. 
I don't think I am quite there as far as being a real bike nut as I have not got any lycra shorts. 
As I have no idea what I am doing, could you recommend :
A good web site/shop for buying bike stuff
A tyre for general road use (i have size 700 23c or something now)
I have not had a puncture in my mountain bike in my 8 months riding, from what I hear it seems a regular thing with road bikes. What kit do you all carry????
Thanks


----------



## palinurus (5 Nov 2007)

Probably shouldn't say this now, especially as it's getting colder, and I'm still on the same set of tyres on the commuter, but I haven't had a p****** since Oct 2005 on either of my road bikes. And I do actually ride them both. A fair bit too. I use Specialized armadillos (700x 23 on one, and 700 x 25 on the other). They appear to be pretty tough, but they don't roll as well as many other tyres. Some people say they are crap in the wet, I ride pretty cautiously when the roads are damp so I haven't noticed. Search the forum- there are probably a few tyre-related threads.

The main thing for not getting p*******s is to inflate the tyres properly and top 'em up often. A track pump is pretty much essential here. You will not regret buying one. Give the tyres a once over every few days, pick out any bits o' glass and stone etc. that might be working their way thru' the tyre.

I carry a multitool, a pump, two spare tubes, two plastic levers.
Supplement with food/money/drink/phone etc. as required (I don't take a phone because there isn't anyone I can call to pick me up if I get stuck. I've never got stuck BTW, there's always some kinda bodging tactic available)

I get a lot of my parts and stuff from my local bike shop. For everything they don't stock there I buy from the internet. Often Wiggle or Chain reaction cycles, but there are plenty others. I get a lot of bits for my hack off eBay for pennies. Sometimes Literally.


----------



## levad (5 Nov 2007)

I cycled to school every day about 25 years ago, 2.5 miles each way. I got back into cycling briefly when I was asked to do the Coast 2 Coast from Whitehaven to Tynemouth in October 2006. To train for this I started commuting 2 or 3 days a week to work, 13 miles each with 4 valleys to cross (down and then back up, no bridges!). I stopped after the C2C ride (where I didn't get off and walk at all). This September petrol prices persuaded me to cycle to and from work again. I allow 1.5 hours for the ride and then the showering and changing, the ride itself is now taking between 55 and 60 minutes. I have been bitten by the bug!


----------



## Mortiroloboy (6 Nov 2007)

OTH...Welcome to the dark side, there is no escape for you now.
<insert manic Dr Evil laugh here>, there is a fairly local shop to you in sunny 
Basing St Oke, just off Of Roman Way, Winklebury cycles, check yellowpages or Google for more info.

May see you on Watership Down/ White Hill, plenty of really good rides around this neck of the woods.

Have you considered joining the North Hants CC? or Newbury RC?


----------



## Elmer Fudd (6 Nov 2007)

Wecome Levad and well bitten ! To me that is a serious commute !


----------



## Cathryn (6 Nov 2007)

I've always had a bike, spent my childhood on 'Speedy', a police-pound rescue bike, then spent my teenage years on a fab pink and silver number with racing handlebars that my Dad built for me. I then had a lull whilst I was a student then made the BIG mistake of going on a cycling trip through Austria's gorgeous mountains about five years ago, and I was hooked.

I splashed out on a decent Dawes Hybrid (George) the week before I bought my first flat (potentially financially unwise but the best decision ever) and then my cycling world was turned on its head this summer when I bought Liesl, my gorgeous Thorn tourer, who has absolutely rocked. Your description of your imaginary bike is pretty much how I feel about Liesl 

That's it...I'm an addict!!


----------



## ChrisW (6 Nov 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I decided that if I was ever going to change my life it was now or never



BTFB, iT'S "Now or Never" so do you play old Elvis songs? 

I must check back through your old posts and see if there is a song lyric in everyone, except the Led Zep one of course.


----------



## surfgurl (7 Nov 2007)

This time last year my car caught fire in a petrol leak. It freaked me out quite a bit and we couldn't afford to keep running a second car. We live in the country so the bus to work is pricey and doesn't run at the times I need. 
I saw an article with Richard Hammond out on a bike, this was about six weeks after his infamous accident. I thought if he can be helping his recovery by cycling, I can cycle a 10 mile round commute five days a week. 
I bought a cheap bike (catalogue special) which I am still using to commute on. I'm now itching to buy a better bike!


----------



## Tynan (7 Nov 2007)

Over The Hill said:


> As to weight loss how do you do it? I have creaky (old mans) knees and want to get some weight off me. Belly is going but legs growing just as fast. They were like two bits of string with knots in but now are getting chunky (steady girls) but I still weigh the same
> Thanks



You might be making a common noob mistake and be pedallign too hard in too low a gear, that builds big legs and puts undue strain on knees and legs in general

get used to spinning faster in a lower gear, once you get used to it, you should find that you go faster, better acceleration and importantly you get slimmer but fitter legs, and much better for your knee etc

I've made the change this year after a life of grinding around and it's a no brainer, I wish someone had told me 20 years ago


----------



## Daniel B (7 Nov 2007)

Over The Hill said:


> So is my Felt F85 OK as a general hack?



Great story OTH, very inspirational :-)

I too have recently got back into cycling, and also purchased a second hand Felt, so may I commend you for your shrewd choice of bike 

I'm sure it will do you proud if you look after it, and fettle it as required.

The previous owner of mine had fitted a carbon seatpost, and I have further tweaked it by fitting narrower bars and bar tape, wireless cycle computer etc

What groupset does your Felt have?

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Arch (8 Nov 2007)

surfgurl said:


> I saw an article with Richard Hammond out on a bike, this was about six weeks after his infamous accident. I thought if he can be helping his recovery by cycling, I can cycle a 10 mile round commute five days a week.




Excellent! "Top Gear Presenter Inspires Cyclist"

Mind you, if I thought the end result was getting Richard Hammond, I'd happily cycle over the Alps!

Nice to see a couple of new folk here. Biggash, there's a chap called magnatom on here, hangs out in Communting a lot, who's done something to address the issue of glasgow buses 

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=5075

Press release on page three of the thread explains it...

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=5075&page=3

- will be interesting to see if it makes a difference...

As ever, I'd recommend a copy of Cyclecraft to all new riders...


----------



## cyclebum (8 Nov 2007)

I woke up at 7am one Sunday morning after a big night out (surpisingly no hangover!) hubby snoring away besides me (hungover!). Suddenly I got it into my head to go and dig my daughter's bike out of the garage and go for a ride. I can't tell you where the inspiration came from as I have no idea. I went onto the canal at the bottom of our road then dropped down onto a disused railway. It was a beautiful June morning and I was soon buzzing. I now know I did an amazing 5 miles and it took me about an hour but I was hooked. once home I got off the bike and my legs just went from under me and I practically crawled up the stairs and spent the next hour in the bath. Despite this I was out later that afternoon buying a helmet and the next morning I was out again. Same route and same conclusion so this time I was off to buy some padded shorts and the next day I was out again. This was 2005 and I continued through the rest of the year. 
But in 2006 I was first ill and then concentrated on a makeover for the house so a year had gone by when I got back on my bike this March. Since then I have truly become hooked and mostly thanks to this site and the great advice given here (and dare I say my local Halfords manager )I am way past my meagre early beginings.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (8 Nov 2007)

Five years ago I sprained a knee ligament badly while skiing. As I was skiing again in 8 weeks time, I subjected myself to some pretty rigorous physio using the exercise bikes at the gym, which I found particularly good for getting movement back into the knee. Although I was able to ski, I couldn't go back to playing badminton and I bought a mountain bike from the LBS. It came with a free service at 500 miles and the shop offered me a road bike on loan for a week, correctly working out that I'd be smitten. So, I ended up with a road bike upon which I've just done over 10,000 miles mainly commuting between Llangollen and Chirk.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (8 Nov 2007)

I used to do a fair bit of cycling in my early twenties, both to commute and for the sheer pleasure. In those days I had a number of different road bikes like Dawes and a superb Coventry Eagle that some scumbag relieved me of by breaking into my garden shed. I subsequently bought another Dawes for commuting which I used until about ten years ago when I put it away in the shed and forgot about it.

Early last year, and now in my fifties, my wife and I decided we needed something other than the car for getting to the local pub so we resurrected the old faithful Dawes and a Raleigh my wife had bought some fifteen years before. Amazingly, after living in a damp shed all that time, they were not too bad and we cycled to and from the boozer a few times and began to enjoy the rides more than the pub. I happened to be near a big bike shop some months later and rashly test rode a modern hybrid. Wowwww! what a difference. I couldn't believe how far the ride quality and ease of riding had come and bought the it. After a few more rides, my wife decided to take the plunge and bought her own hybrid and we set about several trails and local roads. The bug had bitten. 

Earlier this year I bit the bullet and bought a road bike. I am now in thrall to the wonders of modern bike technology. I can't keep off the thing and the journey to the pub is nowhere near sufficient to satisfy the craving. In my senior years I know my limits and I'm never going to be a century rider, but I don't think forty miles in a day too bad. Not only that, but after a few rides like that, I'm still fresh the next day and a good few pounds lighter. Wish I had kept up the cycling instead of succumbing to the infernal combustion engine!


----------



## Arch (9 Nov 2007)

A bit like cyclebum, I got into cycling through a random idea that came to me out of nowhere, although in a more roundabout route. My big idea, 8 years ago now, was to come to university as a full time student to study archaeology. I was in a crap job and it just came to me one day that it was what I wanted to do. I'd used a bike to get to work for a while, although I'd never have thought of myself as 'a cyclist'. I brought it with me to York, because, well, all students have bikes, don't they, and on the first day met Tom in our shared Uni flat. The bike remained unused for a term, because it was stored in an upstairs lobby and York's small enough to walk around. After one term Tom, I and another lady moved out of the flat, thanks to the louts and oddballs we were sharing with, into a Uni house, and I had easy access to the bike again. Tom, who'd been riding his Dawes Galaxy over Cotswold hills for years, and had an instinctive understanding of anything mechanical, cast a knowledgable eye over my old bike, tweaked a few things to make it fit and suit me better, and I found out that it didn't have to be a struggle to ride. And from Tom I started to learn about the amazing variety of bikes that there are out there. When he decided to drop the course and got a job with Jim McGurn at Company of Cyclists, I was introduced to a wider cycling world, and the bug really bit. Within a year, I was working on try out roadshows too, and touring on my Uni-bike-auction-bargain Galaxy. Now I have a winter hack (my beloved Mithras, the bike I came to uni with, was nicked about 4 years ago.) a Giant FCR for summer, the Galaxy, in bits awaiting a respray, and a Trice recumbent trike.

Since I started the Phd, and stopped working for CoC, and moved to a flat 5 minutes from work I've realised I sometimes talk about cycling more than I actually do it, which is going to have to change. I do go on cycling holidays, and use my bike as my main means of transport about town, but I need to start doing a few more weekend miles. I'm a pootler and a tourer, not a racer.

I lost Tom in April, but through him and this forum I've come to know enough great folk to keep me on my bike(s).

Rats. I'm crying again. Ignore me. I have to ride up to campus in a bit, that'll blow the cobwebs away.


----------



## John Ponting (9 Nov 2007)

Arch said:


> Rats. I'm crying again. Ignore me. I have to ride up to campus in a bit, that'll blow the cobwebs away.




What an interesting and varied background you have. btw I thought I was the only one who starts blubbing at the moment. I've just booked a week off work from 19th to try to 'get away from it all'.


----------



## Arch (9 Nov 2007)

John Ponting said:


> What an interesting and varied background you have. btw I thought I was the only one who starts blubbing at the moment. I've just booked a week off work from 19th to try to 'get away from it all'.



I know what you mean, I hope the week off helps.

Well, I had a nice ride up to capmpus and back, feel I've now earned last night's curry (and the leftovers I'm about to have for lunch).

When I look back I guess I do have a pretty varied background. The down side being I'm still not quite sure what I want to do 'when I grow up'. And at 38, you'd think I would...


----------



## punkypossum (10 Nov 2007)

Arch said:


> When I look back I guess I do have a pretty varied background. The down side being I'm still not quite sure what I want to do 'when I grow up'. And at 38, you'd think I would...



Don't say that...I'm 33 and was hoping to possibly figure it out by 35!!! Although that only gives me just over a year, so maybe it's wishful thinking


----------



## Joe (10 Nov 2007)

I got into cycling by complete chance. I rode to school and back as a kid and did the odd charity ride but since then nothing...until last year. 
I would always walk home from my mates house late at night (it was about an hours walk). Then one night he offered me his piece of shoot mountain bike to ride home on. I had the most fun Didn't give it back for a few months until I could afford a proper bike. Which became my only mode of transport!
Then this year I got myself a road bike, a stack of lycra and came to prefer long hours on the bike to going to the pub with my mates
I'm so happy to have "discovered" it at a relatively young age (I'm 23)


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Nov 2007)

I got my first bike when I was 13, a jet black sit-up-and-beg after months of nagging my old man who was wary of bikes that had these new fangled cable brakes. He wanted to get me one with rod brakes as he thought they were safer, God knows what he would have said about ten-speed Ergos and carbon fibre!

I was hooked from the off, soon changed to a road bike and when I started work at 15 the chargehand was a club cyclist and introduced me to my local club which I joined. 40 years on and despite a break or two when life got in the way I am still at it.


----------



## yenrod (10 Nov 2007)

A toss-up between a stereo and a bike !

The bike won...


----------



## mickle (10 Nov 2007)

I remember the precise moment I learned to ride on two wheels having recently destroyed my Pashley pickle tricycle. I was given a 'nice' bike for my 14th birthday, a second hand Raleigh Flyer. Because I was so completely crap at sport of any kind I managed to persuade the head teacher to let me start a cycling club at school. There were three of us and we would go for rides when everyone else was playing footy or cricket. Heaven!. Rode from Welshpool to Carlisle one one occasion. Epic!
I was always really into cars and assumed like many people that I would graduate from cycling when I passed my test, however when I moved to London in 83 to attend art collage it was clear, even then, that there were too many cars on the road. I started walking to college as the buses and tube were slower, graduated to a skateboard so the natural thing was to rekindle my interest in cycling. Bought a 2nd hand Rory O', rode it into the ground and a year later blew my grant on a brand new Claude Butler Dalesman and a set of panniers. 

Got into HPV racing and mountainbiking and to this day consider myself first and foremost a mountainbiker rather than a cyclist. Didnt do very well at collage so got a job in a bike shop as a mechanic and thats where Ive stayed aside from a brief foray into plumbing. Ive had sooo many bikes over the years, several road bikes, recumbents, Moultons old and new, Bromptons, tandems, cruisers, choppers, roadsters, butchers and bakers, and various trailers. I should try and write them all down sometime. But mountainbikes. Ive had more than sixty mountainbikes.


----------



## punkypossum (10 Nov 2007)

mickle said:


> But mountainbikes. Ive had more than sixty mountainbikes.



Flipping heck, how many do you go through in an average year??? What do you do to them???


----------



## mickle (10 Nov 2007)

Buy 'em (at trade) ride 'em, do 'em up a bit, sell 'em for more than I paid for 'em.
Buy another. Constantly upgrading. Its why bike shop staff who earn a pittance ride really posh bikes. Started riding mountain bikes in 84 on a second-hand privately-imported french Ammoco.
Original Rockhopper.
Original Saracen Conquest. (got nicked)
Ritchey. (got nicked)
Stumpjumper.
Ridgeback 531.
Rockhopper Comp. (got nicked)
Overburys Pioneer.
Assorted Cannondales.
Carrera (! won it at a race!)
Kuwahara.
Bridgestone.
Rockhopper Pro.
Trek 930 with XC Pro all over it.
KHS.
Sonic.
Klien.
ProFlex.
Rocky Mountain Altitude. (nicked)
Kona Explosif.
Pace.
Giant ATX.
Rocky Mountain Vertex Team Scandium.

Having said that, I have had my current bike for three years and its a gem.

Plus a load of bikes I bought, rode for a bit and sold but never really considered them my #1 ride.


----------



## biggash (11 Nov 2007)

Arch said:


> Excellent! "Top Gear Presenter Inspires Cyclist"
> 
> Mind you, if I thought the end result was getting Richard Hammond, I'd happily cycle over the Alps!
> 
> ...



Cheers for That Arch


----------



## cyclebum (12 Nov 2007)

Arch said:


> Excellent! "Top Gear Presenter Inspires Cyclist"
> .



Did you see Top Gear last night, looks like he did it again!!! (was it me or was his left leg a bit bandy?)


----------



## Arch (12 Nov 2007)

cyclebum said:


> Did you see Top Gear last night, looks like he did it again!!! (was it me or was his left leg a bit bandy?)




Hang on, it was on last night? Rats. I sat through the repeat of the Cenotaph, and then at 8 it was Coast instead, and they said Long Way Down was after that, so I turned over and watched something else.

Oh, Coast wasn't one of those silly 10 minute ones was it?

I'll have to catch the repeat. This is what comes of not getting a TV listing...


----------



## cyclebum (12 Nov 2007)

I wont spoil it for you if you are going to catch the repeat, but it's worth seeing Richard Hammond in a pair of shorts cycling across London in the rush hour . Long way down was good though, they came across a cyclist in the middle of nowhere in Africa, off road, struggling with their motortbikes,meanwhile this cyclist was pulling a long trailer, on his way round the world the very long way round by the sound of it. Mind you he looked like he could do with a good meal!


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (12 Nov 2007)

cyclebum said:


> Mind you he looked like he could do with a good meal!



Arch has already emailed him and suggested he comes round to her place for a meal.


----------



## cyclebum (12 Nov 2007)

You'll have to find him first, address 'Cyclist, somewhere in Africa'!


----------



## Elmer Fudd (12 Nov 2007)

Arch said:


> Hang on, it was on last night? Rats. I sat through the repeat of the Cenotaph, and then at 8 it was Coast instead, and they said Long Way Down was after that, so I turned over and watched something else.
> 
> Oh, Coast wasn't one of those silly 10 minute ones was it?
> 
> I'll have to catch the repeat. This is what comes of not getting a TV listing...


Arch, BBC 2, 7pm, Wednesday, I'll be watching it again !

(Coast was one of the silly 10 minute ones, I heard the announcement as well, missed out TG, had to put Ceefax on to make sure).


----------



## Arch (12 Nov 2007)

cyclebum said:


> Richard Hammond in a pair of shorts!



Sold! to the lady in York...

Grrr, yeah, Elmer, I thought I heard right, they never mentioned TG.

Will make a note about Wednesday...


----------



## John Ponting (13 Nov 2007)

Elmer Fudd said:


> Arch, BBC 2, 7pm, Wednesday, I'll be watching it again !





Arch said:


> Sold! to the lady in York...
> Will make a note about Wednesday...



and if you missed the Africa Top Gear it should be repeated on BBC 3 @ 20:00 on Saturday 17th.


----------



## Arch (13 Nov 2007)

John Ponting said:


> and if you missed the Africa Top Gear it should be repeated on BBC 3 @ 20:00 on Saturday 17th.




Ah good, I saw that first time round. I don't have BBC3.... But thanks for the tip...


----------



## cyclebum (14 Nov 2007)

The Africa connection was on Long way down which was repeated last night.


----------



## John Ponting (14 Nov 2007)

cyclebum said:


> The Africa connection was on Long way down which was repeated last night.




... and Top Gear 2 weeks ago when they 'raced' 3x cheap cars across Africa.

Do try to keep up, Pike.


----------



## cyclebum (14 Nov 2007)

So Arch, Did you See Richard Hammond in Shorts? Arch, Arch, ARCH? Are you still with us or lost in Hammond land??


----------



## Arch (15 Nov 2007)

cyclebum said:


> So Arch, Did you See Richard Hammond in Shorts? Arch, Arch, ARCH? Are you still with us or lost in Hammond land??



<homer simpson drool>

Mmmmm. Hammond in shorts. All sweaty...  Mmmmmmm......


Eh? Oh! Sorry, did you say something?

What was with that "go faster if you didn't have bandy legs" comment from that girl? I don't think he's got bandy legs! And he was going at a far clip, compared to anything I ever manage..


----------



## Arch (15 Nov 2007)

cyclebum said:


> So Arch, Did you See Richard Hammond in Shorts? Arch, Arch, ARCH? Are you still with us or lost in Hammond land??



<homer simpson drool>

Mmmmm. Hammond in shorts. All sweaty... Mmmmmmm......


Eh? Oh! Sorry, did you say something?

What was with that "go faster if you didn't have bandy legs" comment from that girl? I don't think he's got bandy legs! And he was going at a far clip, compared to anything I ever manage..


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (15 Nov 2007)

Arch said:


> <homer simpson drool>
> 
> And he was going at a far clip, compared to anything I ever manage..



So, he would have no difficulty catching you then?


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (15 Nov 2007)

Arch said:


> <homer simpson drool>
> 
> And he was going at a far clip, compared to anything I ever manage..



So, he would have no difficulty catching you then?


----------



## cyclebum (15 Nov 2007)

er who cathching who?


----------



## cyclebum (15 Nov 2007)

er who cathching who?


----------



## John Ponting (16 Nov 2007)

cyclebum said:


> So Arch, Did you See Richard Hammond in Shorts? Arch, Arch, ARCH? Are you still with us or lost in Hammond land??





Arch said:


> <homer simpson drool>
> 
> Mmmmm. Hammond in shorts. All sweaty... Mmmmmmm ... And he was going at a far clip, compared to anything I ever manage..





Patrick Stevens said:


> So, he would have no difficulty catching you then?





cyclebum said:


> er who cathching who?



If you colour code the two parties, it all becomes quite clear.


----------



## John Ponting (16 Nov 2007)

cyclebum said:


> So Arch, Did you See Richard Hammond in Shorts? Arch, Arch, ARCH? Are you still with us or lost in Hammond land??





Arch said:


> <homer simpson drool>
> 
> Mmmmm. Hammond in shorts. All sweaty... Mmmmmmm ... And he was going at a far clip, compared to anything I ever manage..





Patrick Stevens said:


> So, he would have no difficulty catching you then?





cyclebum said:


> er who cathching who?



If you colour code the two parties, it all becomes quite clear.


----------



## Arch (16 Nov 2007)

Patrick Stevens said:


> So, he would have no difficulty catching you then?



If I thought he was chasing me, I suspect I wouldn't bother trying to get away, I'd develop an irretrievable mechanical fault and wait patiently by the roadside for him to show up...


----------



## Arch (16 Nov 2007)

Patrick Stevens said:


> So, he would have no difficulty catching you then?



If I thought he was chasing me, I suspect I wouldn't bother trying to get away, I'd develop an irretrievable mechanical fault and wait patiently by the roadside for him to show up...


----------



## Hilldodger (16 Nov 2007)

I fell off a motorbike at around 150mph (I was racing at Cadwell Park) and starting cycling to get over my injuries.

12 years later I run a large community cycling organisation and have more bikes than I can count. Plus 7 motorbikes


----------



## Hilldodger (16 Nov 2007)

I fell off a motorbike at around 150mph (I was racing at Cadwell Park) and starting cycling to get over my injuries.

12 years later I run a large community cycling organisation and have more bikes than I can count. Plus 7 motorbikes


----------



## Arch (16 Nov 2007)

Hilldodger said:


> I fell off a motorbike at around 150mph (I was racing at Cadwell Park) and starting cycling to get over my injuries.



I have to say, at 150mph, I kinda feel the term 'fell off' is inadequate - it implies you just slipped off the saddle, like when the girth isn't tight on a horse...


----------



## Arch (16 Nov 2007)

Hilldodger said:


> I fell off a motorbike at around 150mph (I was racing at Cadwell Park) and starting cycling to get over my injuries.



I have to say, at 150mph, I kinda feel the term 'fell off' is inadequate - it implies you just slipped off the saddle, like when the girth isn't tight on a horse...


----------



## Hilldodger (16 Nov 2007)

_I have to say, at 150mph, I kinda feel the term 'fell off' is inadequate - it implies you just slipped off the saddle, like when the girth isn't tight on a horse..._


OK.

It was half way through a 25 lap race and I was pushing hard to make up for a bad start. I was on a big 1100 Suzuki and felt that a podium was in order – had I made a better start I think I could have won it.

At the end of the bottom straight the track turns gently left and begins to go uphill steeply and you can really attack the corner – it’s a great feeling when you get it perfectly right. On a big bike like the one I was riding you don’t brake for the corner, but just sit up, change down a gear and throw the bike in.

On this lap I did just that but for some reason the back wheel lost grip and the next thing I know the bike is sliding sideways. And then the inevitable happened, both tyres suddenly gripped and I was fired upwards in what is called a high side. Imagine being fired from a trebuchet the effect is the same.

I landed on the grass and slid towards the ambulance and can’t remember much after that.

The bike was literally swept off the track.


----------



## Hilldodger (16 Nov 2007)

_I have to say, at 150mph, I kinda feel the term 'fell off' is inadequate - it implies you just slipped off the saddle, like when the girth isn't tight on a horse..._


OK.

It was half way through a 25 lap race and I was pushing hard to make up for a bad start. I was on a big 1100 Suzuki and felt that a podium was in order – had I made a better start I think I could have won it.

At the end of the bottom straight the track turns gently left and begins to go uphill steeply and you can really attack the corner – it’s a great feeling when you get it perfectly right. On a big bike like the one I was riding you don’t brake for the corner, but just sit up, change down a gear and throw the bike in.

On this lap I did just that but for some reason the back wheel lost grip and the next thing I know the bike is sliding sideways. And then the inevitable happened, both tyres suddenly gripped and I was fired upwards in what is called a high side. Imagine being fired from a trebuchet the effect is the same.

I landed on the grass and slid towards the ambulance and can’t remember much after that.

The bike was literally swept off the track.


----------



## Arch (16 Nov 2007)

Hilldodger said:


> On this lap I did just that but for some reason the back wheel lost grip and the next thing I know the bike is sliding sideways. And then the inevitable happened, both tyres suddenly gripped and I was fired upwards in what is called a high side. Imagine being fired from a trebuchet the effect is the same.




Yeah, that conveys the situation better...


----------



## Arch (16 Nov 2007)

Hilldodger said:


> On this lap I did just that but for some reason the back wheel lost grip and the next thing I know the bike is sliding sideways. And then the inevitable happened, both tyres suddenly gripped and I was fired upwards in what is called a high side. Imagine being fired from a trebuchet the effect is the same.




Yeah, that conveys the situation better...


----------



## Over The Hill (17 Nov 2007)

I thought my thread had turned into a Hammond gay fest but then I noticed Arch was a girl so it changed it a fair bit. 
So then my mind jumps (car Girl) to the new Vauxhall advert for the Astra or whatever it is (they all look the same), with girl in shorts and life is good again. 
So to a question, I see lots of fit girls in spinning classes but never see them out on the road - why?


----------



## mickle (18 Nov 2007)

Over The Hill said:


> I thought my thread had turned into a Hammond gay fest but then I noticed Arch was a girl so it changed it a fair bit.
> So then my mind jumps (car Girl) to the new Vauxhall advert for the Astra or whatever it is (they all look the same), with girl in shorts and life is good again.
> So to a question, I see lots of fit girls in spinning classes but never see them out on the road - why?



Ever noticed that the Gyms car park is full of Corsas?


----------



## bonj2 (18 Nov 2007)

mickle said:


> Ever noticed that the Gyms car park is full of Corsas?



Ever noticed that that car that follows you for half a mile before eventually overtaking turns out to be a ford ka?   I have, twice


----------



## cyclebum (18 Nov 2007)

Over The Hill said:


> So to a question, I see lots of fit girls in spinning classes but never see them out on the road - why?



Excuse me, I do xbiking (like spinning but harder ) and I was there only this morning, but I've been out on the road 3 times this week as well. Infact yesturday I cycled to the gym to xbike and then cycled back home again, uphill


----------



## cyclebum (18 Nov 2007)

Over The Hill said:


> So to a question, I see lots of fit girls in spinning classes but never see them out on the road - why?



Sorry just read it properly, maybe I'm not quite as fit in the way you are meaning, though I did get a woolf whislte the other day as I cycled past a young 'hoodie', mind you if he had seen me properly without my helmet and shades he may have felt differently.

But thinking about it when it comes to the xbikeing, where are all the scantily fit blokes?


----------



## Dayvo (18 Nov 2007)

cyclebum said:


> But thinking about it when it comes to the xbikeing, where are all the scantily fit blokes?



I'm about to embark on a month-long intensive spinning session (6x2 sessions a week - well, it's intensive for me) but I will be dressed accordingly and appropriately. I can rely upon the females to be less conservative, though!


----------



## cyclebum (18 Nov 2007)

I'm sure you'll find the odd scantily clad female, but if it's anything like the classes I go to, it's dark except those uv lights (the ones that show up light colours?) and you'd be concentrating so much on just trying to keep the pace that you won't have the chance to keep an eye on them anyway.
I've come out of one of those classes where there will be the odd woman with perfect hair and make up as if they had just gone in! Me I usaually look like I've just been dragged through a hedge (and then a shower) backwards! 
They reckon in our xbike class you can burn between 5-600 cals in 1/2 hour if that gives you some idea.


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2007)

500 cals in half hour is a good workout - eye balls out training pace... 

Never done spin, cos the bikes are awful - just don't want damage to set in - having spent so long setting my three bikes up identical, and then to jump on a exercise bike for more than 15 minutes - ohhh matron, my knees..... 

Same reason I don't ever get involved in five a side footie (or is that kick the shenanigans out of each other) at work...... 

An injury to my knee could see me off the bike...and we can't have that.... 

Don't usually get many 'hotties' on bikes on the road anyway (excluding the nice ladies on 'ere though, they are proper 'ard' cyclists) cos they are far too much into how the make-up/cement looks etc whilst exercising..... you should see the state of me after a bike ride....


----------



## Over The Hill (18 Nov 2007)

Cyclebum - you look fit in your picture at http://www.justgiving.com/sianicycles
but no cycle shorts! 
As for the darkness at the spinning class - the night vision glasses do the trick.


----------



## cyclebum (19 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the kind complement OTH, I'm blushing now
My photo was taken a few months ago now and was mainly for the local paper, as I didn't want to frighten off prospective sponsors I went for the more conservative look and hoping that when I am out and about in my shorts, the helmet and shades act as enough of a disguise


----------

